# How do I put text on wallpaper



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I dont even know if its possible but I would like to be able to put some text onto my desktop wallpaper which is a picture of my dog ....I have photoshop and photoshop elements ...If anyone can oblige with any information I would be most grateful


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi telecom69.

I would suggest that you make a copy of your image file of your dag and then open the copy in photoshop.

You will then be able to do anything you like with the new image including placing text on it, and then using the new image as your wallpaper.

Deep.

Edit: I would not particularly like to see a picture of your dag. I think that was a typo.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for the reply deepdiver01,thats as far as Ive got (the image open in photoshop) what I dont know how to do next is put text on the photo, I need advice on how to do that


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry for the wait.

TSG backing up.

Click on the 'T' button in the floating toolbar.

Click anywhere in the image. When the text bar appears type in what you want.

When finished typing, you can either click enter or another tool such as the move tool, you will need it.

If you go to layers, you will notice that the text has been generated in it's own layer.

If you want to edit what you have written (this means that you do not have to be precice with the font style straight away) click on the 'T' tool button again and click on the text layer.

You can then change the font, font size, colour, etc as you would in a word document.

When you are happy with the way the text looks(don't worry about the position of the text at this stage) click enter and that then sets your changes.

Again, you can move the text to where-ever you want it to be with the move button.

If say you want some of the text to look different or be placed in a different position, it is a simple matter to type one word or phrase at a time, remembering to set each word or phrase separately by clicking enter or another tool button.

When you are happy with the result, the best way is to go to file/save for web and save as a jpeg, with the quality you wish.

The reason for doing this is that you can save your original work as a .psd with the layers intact in case you want to make alterations later.

Phew! 

Let me know how you go. I may not be online, as I am trying to finish my new site, but will be receiving my mail every 10 mins.

Deep.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

No worries about the wait :up: was backing up here also,thank you so much for your very clear answer,I have printed out what you have said and later today will be trying it out so will be tomorrow before I reply if you wouldnt keeping an eye on me  good luck with your site and I promise to let you know how it goes ....


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Talk to you then.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGGL,GGGL:2006-10,GGGL:en&q=working+with+text+with+photoshop


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

deepdiver01 said:


> Talk to you then.[/QUOT
> 
> Just to let you know that I have now mastered how to get the text on the pics,thanks to your very clear instructions :up: Im so grateful to you for providing them ....Im now in the process of sorting out suitable fonts to use looking in particular for those old time swirly sort of things,Ive tried edwardian script but it comes out on the photo as almost unreadable  so thats what I will be doing later today ....thanks again .....if I have more questions I will be back ( If you dont mind of course )


----------



## Mrs. Bond (Jun 14, 2004)

Telecom69 - I don't know how "old time" you may consider these fonts, but here are three that I would consider "Curly" or "Swirly":

Curlz, Fairytale, and JoliScript.

I'm sorry but I cannot provide you with any info as to where you can get these fonts. I've had them for years and honestly don't remember from where they came.

I would post a screenshot sample of the three if I knew how to do that, but I'm not familiar with that feature of this forum. If you'd like to see the samples and can tell me how to post an image, I'd be most glad to show them to you.

Regards, Mrs. B


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Many free fonts here: http://www.coffeecup.com/freestuff/fonts/

You have to register but it's a legitimate company...


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Mrs. Bond said:


> Telecom69 - I don't know how "old time" you may consider these fonts, but here are three that I would consider "Curly" or "Swirly":
> 
> Curlz, Fairytale, and JoliScript.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your reply,as for doing screenshots,best thing I can do is to say click on this site for instructions on how to do it 

http://www.iopus.com/guides/screenshot.htm

You can post attachments to these threads by clicking on Go Advanced at the bottom of the message pad,then on manage attachments,then browse,then upload ....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

thecoalman said:


> Many free fonts here: http://www.coffeecup.com/freestuff/fonts/
> 
> You have to register but it's a legitimate company...


Many thanks thecoalman,looks a promising site :up: about to go and have a browse right now


----------



## Mrs. Bond (Jun 14, 2004)

Telecom69 - thanks for the link to "iopus", however my security settings blocked my access to same, saying it is "spyware".  Oh well, so it goes.  

Thecoalman - appreciate the link to "coffeecup". Since I'm a font freak, I'm always on the lookout for new font sites. I'll go have a look around and see what I can add to my collection.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

telecom69 said:


> Im now in the process of sorting out suitable fonts to use looking in particular for those old time swirly sort of things,


Hi telecom69

Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier. Didn't receive a notification of a new post for some reason (maybe I accidently deleted it while cleaning out some rubbish).

Glad you can now put text on. One classic font that I do like is Kelly Anne Gothic. Sure it is free.

Talk to you soon.


----------

